
Senior Ruby on Rails Developer Nanodegree - ralmidani
https://www.udacity.com/course/senior-ruby-on-rails-developer--nd030
======
weatherlight
I feel this maybe a little late to the game. It could be useful for companies
who have hired a bunch of junior developers and need more "Senior" people.

